# Just what I need...ANOTHER ride!



## Kevan (Nov 28, 2007)

*I always thought the design was cool.

So did others, as it won a bunch of design awards when it was originally released. 
Hell, it was even in a Town & Country magazine!

When Drew first picked his up I said, "If you ever decide to sell it, let me know."
Well, he finally let me know. 

On my recent trip to Rhode Island for Thanksgiving, Drew buzzed down from Boston on Sat. night to have dinner with my family and I, and drop off the bass (and pick up a check...heh heh).

Here she is:





















Drew keeps his stuff in good shape, so there wasn't much work to be done on it. I whipped on the new DR SilverStar colored strings (45-125) that Drew was kind enough to leave in the case for me, and I replaced the battery. 
Painless.

The thing is fun to play, even for a guitarist. The Luthite body is just the right weight (not too light; not too heavy), and the shape makes for comfy long-term playing.

My other bass is a 4-string and fretless, so this is pretty new to me....but I like it so far.

Thanks a ton, Drew!*


----------



## Adamh1331 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice score 
i love those basses they are so beautiful


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 28, 2007)

i love those basses.


----------



## darren (Nov 28, 2007)

If you ever decide to sell it...


----------



## Coryd (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool bass!!!
I had an Ibanez ergodyne model not too long, but sold it.
They are fun basses to play. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, congrats


----------



## Ken (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice. Always nice to have a new ride. Of course, I'm sure all the wall hooks are taken.



Hmm. What's that sound coming from the PAINT? "sell me to Ken".


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice score 

So where are you going to hang it


----------



## Drew (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice.  It really IS a seriously cool-looking bass, and the strange thing is, it's even more comfortable to play than it is cool looking. It's just a very functional design that happens to look awesome. 

My biggest gripe with it was the electronics - it's a very contemporary design, of course, and it'd voiced accordingly. If you want to do a vintage-y treble rolloff sort of thing it's basically just not going to happen. I toyed with the idea of having the preamp pulled and replaced with something that would do a master treble and master bass control for booth peizos and mags, instead of a bass/treble boost > mid boost knob with a center detent for the mags and for the peizos individually, but it sounded like more trouble than it was worth. 

I told Kevan that I was going to blame him for delaying my album because I'm now bassless, but I've got a Mike Sherman five string on the way, so this excuse will buy me like another three days.  

Anyway, I'm just glad the thing's gone to a good home, especially as Kevan's like the King Of All Things Piezo.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> I told Kevan that I was going to blame him for delaying my album because I'm now bassless, but I've got a Mike Sherman five string on the way, so this excuse will buy me like another three days.



We demand details of the Mike Sherman custom bass


----------



## Drew (Nov 28, 2007)

It was a 5-string a customer ordered a few years ago and couldn't pay for that Mike'd been using as a loaner whenever someone had a bass in at his shop for work . Off memory, mahogany body, maple top, 35" scale, and a 'bucker in the bridge and a Yamaha split pickup in the neck wiith a Bartolini pre, I think. Full dirt after I pick the thing up and take a few photos.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn that's awesome 

Sounds like time for a Drew picstory as well as a Kevan 'Where the hell did I put another guitar hanger' story


----------



## stubhead (Nov 28, 2007)

What's that Ibanez CALLED? I'm afraid this old dino is still best at telling the difference between Precision & jazz basses....


----------



## Kevan (Nov 28, 2007)

You guys are right...I'm running out of hanger space. 

As of right now, the EDA is parked next to the fretless on the far right side of the wall. The guitars in stands on the floor are:
- EB/MM JPM6
- RG-565
- Ferrington
- MIC Strat
- RG-550 (Euphor's guitar)
- Jackson Dinky
- AllParts Custom

I think I need to find another wall. 
I am going to do a new "buried alive" pic though!

You guys can fully rip on me for the delay of Drew's album. I'm ready for ya. LOL

Ken: Let me think about thatno. 

While I appreciate the compliment Drew, I'm certainly not the King Of All Things Piezo. 
Maybe the DE systems, but that's about it. 

Stubhead: the model is the Ibanez Ergodyne EDA-905.
They also made a 904 (4-string version).


----------



## darren (Nov 28, 2007)

If i ever find one of the wood versions, the AFR A105 or A305, i will bludgeon to death anyone who stands in my way to buy it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

I remember seeing those silver ones all over Guitar Center when they first came out but I never got around to picking one up. Is it as comfortable to sit down and play as it is standing up? I know that series was designed for ergonomics but the long upper horn always had me curious.  Nice score Kevan! 



darren said:


> If i ever find one of the wood versions, the AFR A105 or A305, i will bludgeon to death anyone who stands in my way to buy it.



 Was that a Japanese Market-only guitar?  I don't think I've ever seen one of those... damn, those look killer!!!


----------



## darren (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe they only made something like 750 of them. They were a very limited run, designed by a Swiss luthier named Rolf Spuler, and manufactured under license. He still makes them, though with some design evolution.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

that looks like a lot of string-pull on the low string, on the tuner!


----------



## Drew (Nov 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I remember seeing those silver ones all over Guitar Center when they first came out but I never got around to picking one up. Is it as comfortable to sit down and play as it is standing up? I know that series was designed for ergonomics but the long upper horn always had me curious.  Nice score Kevan!



Look at that lower horn - it's shaped perfectly to fit over your thigh while seated. While standed, you can't see from these pictures so much but the back is slightly concave, so it really just melts into your body. It's eerie.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> Look at that lower horn - it's shaped perfectly to fit over your thigh while seated. While standed, you can't see from these pictures so much but the back is slightly concave, so it really just melts into your body. It's eerie.



Oh, cool!  I wasn't sure if that upper horn would slide back into your chest at all (obviously not as bad as say a Parker.. ouchies my sternum!) when you sat down or not. I guess since they named them "ergodyne" they did a good job with making them comfortable to play.  I had one of the other ergodyne models, the more "regular-shaped" one and liked it.


----------



## Kevan (Nov 28, 2007)

Matt- if there was a guitar comfy scale (1 being the ball of a mace; 10 being Carmen Electra's rack), the EDA would score as follows:
- Standing: 9
- Sitting: 8.5

I deducted half a point on Sitting because it's so fluid that it can get a little slippery....heh heh.
The balance is very nice too, courtesy of the body material (weight) and the long upper horn.

It's a lot like the Parker guitar, BUT without the "poke you in the sternum" part...which is the sole reason why I don't own a half-dozen Parkers.

Darren- those wood versions are SWEET! 
There might have to be a cage match if we both find one at the same time.
"_SKYLON TOWER! THIS SATURDAY NIGHT! NO HOLDS BARRED!_"


Leon- I was worried about the string pull angle on the Low B as well. With the headstock designed as it is, that's the best you can get. It doesn't help that I'm running a 125 up top either.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 28, 2007)

I was forced my bassist to buy this guitar....but he buy cocksucking Warwick ......he is like it much.....I am not



darren said:


> If i ever find one of the wood versions, the AFR A105 or A305, i will bludgeon to death anyone who stands in my way to buy it.



 

Daren please give a place where you find that pics.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

what material is the nut made from? i don't think it would be such a big thing if it were one of the "interior" strings, but being on the edge, there's not a lot of material holding it together there.


----------



## darren (Nov 28, 2007)

yevetz:

The Ibanez Register


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 28, 2007)

While those are sexy beasts, I'd rather have a Warwick.

Now, if I was a full-time bassist, and got an Ibanez endorsement and could custom design something, it would look like those wood ones, with two humbuckers EBMM-style + piezos


----------



## Ken (Nov 29, 2007)

Umm, Kevan?

Got ? 

[action=Ken]fondly remembers the ENDLESS queries about selling my CST, and is suffering the pains of Kharma.[/action]


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I was forced my bassist to buy this guitar....but he buy cocksucking Warwick ......he is like it much.....I am not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Cocksucking Warwick"?  Maybe I should get a Warwick if it sucks dick.  

Actually I love Warwicks and I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't. They're awesome. My old bassplayer played an awesome 5-string Warwick. My current bassplayer plays a 4-string Gibson Thunderbird (in BEAD tuning), which sounds great, but he has to do different fingerings for stuff in unison that includes the G string. But I still prefer the Warwick, just because Warwicks are awesome.


----------

